# Field Hockey Team!!!



## Katiem84 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi all

I am wondering if anyone knows/plays for a hockey team in HK - am moving there in a few months and was wondering if i will still be able to play when i move!

Hope someone knows something!

Thanks
Kate


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Katiem84 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am wondering if anyone knows/plays for a hockey team in HK - am moving there in a few months and was wondering if i will still be able to play when i move!
> 
> ...


don't know the name of the club but there is one on Gascoine Road ( opposite the USR club) in Kowloon also I think there is a club at the Happy Valley racetrack.


----------

